# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  مدح اهل البيت

## دمعه الحسين

مدح في حق اميرالمؤمنين علي



اسمك يا بوحسنين ساكن ابقلبي****                     كلما اصير ابضيق وخرلي همي


اسمك يا اسد ضرغام نور ظلامي                  ****كلما اطفي النور نورك يلالى


اسمك ياحيدرالكرار امقوي قلبي                  ****حتي اسد صار سنجاب يمي


اسمك ياساكن بالقلوب فرجلي همي***                كل الموضيع بحبك تغني 






                           مدح في حق الحسين ابن علي


اسمك يا ابن الزهراء حير كياني****                      قلي اشلون اعيش يا مأخذ حياتي


كاما اريد انساك روحي تنادي*****                          بس بالقلب احسين وحلى زماني 


قلي يابعد روحي اشخليت اؤناسي               ****كل الشراين ابحبك اصيح يا مالك احساسي 


اسمك يا روح الروح غير دنيتي          *****الدينا كلها تروح لك فدو يا مسكت سجيتي 




عفوا الهجه عراقيه  وارجوان تعطوني رأيكم بصراحه اذا اكمل في الكتابه لو لا  
تأليف اختكم دمعه الحسين
أسألكم الدعاء
السلام في الختام

----------


## دمعه الحسين

معقوله ما كو ولا در حتى لو ذم ههههههههههههه
لدرجه هاي اخواني وخواتي معلش اعطوني رأيكم حت لو ذم في الشعر علمود ابطل ما اكتب مستحيل
والسلام الى صاحب السلام

----------


## كبرياء

رووووووعه كلماتكـ أختي ؛؛ جد رووعه ؛؛ والاروع انها على آل البيت عليهم السلام 

الله يعطيكـ العافيه ولاعدمنا جديدكـ 

تقبليــــــــ مروريـــــ وتحيــــــــــــــااتيـــ

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

_تسلمين دمعة الحسين عالمديح الحلو و إن شاء المولى يكون بميزان حسناتك ..._ 
_على فكرة .. إني إنسانة قارئة مديح  لأهل البيت لهذا شدني الموضوع و دخلت_
_أشوفه ..._ 
_اتمنى لك مزيداً من التقدم ..._

----------


## صبا

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

مشكوررررررة دمعة الحسين 

كلمات جميلة ورائعة

ننتظر جديدك

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يعطيك العافية
خيتي 
دمعة الحسين

----------


## دمعه الحسين

*الله يعافيكي ملاك الروح نوتي الصفحه 
*
*تحياتي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

دمعة الحسين 
رائع ماخطته اناملك 
والاروع انه مديح في اهل البيت 
واللهجة العراقية زادته روعة 
تحياتي وامنياتي 
استمري

----------


## khozam

_تسلم الايادي الي كتبت في مدح اهل البيت عليهم السلام _ 

_جزاك الله خير الجزاء خيوة_ 

_ونبغي نشوف المزيد من الابيات في اهل البيت_ 

_جعلك الله من شعراء اهل البيت_

_تحياتي_

----------


## نور الهدايه

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
رووووووووووووووووووعه يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## التوبي

مــــا أفضــل الشعــر إذا كـــانت مقـــالتــــه 

فـــــــي آل بيـــــت بقـــــول الله أطــهـــــارا

من قـال شعــــــرا في آل المصطفى شرفــاً

فالحـــــرف فيهــــــم يعـــد في الأجر قنطارا

دمعه الحسين

كلمات تدل على الرقي والابداع 

نحنُ هُنا بنتظار الجديد من هذا القلم

تحياتي

----------


## دمعه الحسين

> _تسلم الايادي الي كتبت في مدح اهل البيت عليهم السلام _ 
> 
> _جزاك الله خير الجزاء خيوة_ 
> 
> _ونبغي نشوف المزيد من الابيات في اهل البيت_ 
> 
> _جعلك الله من شعراء اهل البيت_
> 
> _تحياتي_




 اشكرك اخي العزيز لي 
الشرف على مرورك في في شعري
تحياتي
 في امان الله

----------


## دمعه الحسين

> دمعة الحسين 
> رائع ماخطته اناملك 
> والاروع انه مديح في اهل البيت 
> واللهجة العراقية زادته روعة 
> تحياتي وامنياتي 
> استمري



*اشكرك حياتي نور الدنيا على مرورك وكلام الجميل 
تحياتي الك ياغاليه
في امان الله*

----------


## دمعه الحسين

> _تسلمين دمعة الحسين عالمديح الحلو و إن شاء المولى يكون بميزان حسناتك ..._ 
> _على فكرة .. إني إنسانة قارئة مديح  لأهل البيت لهذا شدني الموضوع و دخلت_
> _أشوفه ..._ 
> _اتمنى لك مزيداً من التقدم ..._



*اشكرك اخي لي الشرف لقرأتك شعري 
مشكوووووووووور 
تحياتي 
في امان الله
*

----------


## دمعه الحسين

> رووووووعه كلماتكـ أختي ؛؛ جد رووعه ؛؛ والاروع انها على آل البيت عليهم السلام 
> 
> الله يعطيكـ العافيه ولاعدمنا جديدكـ 
> 
> تقبليــــــــ مروريـــــ وتحيــــــــــــــااتيـــ





اشكر ياغاليه على مرور ورد الجميل 
تحياتي الك حياتي
في امان الله

----------


## دمعه الحسين

> اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
> 
> مشكوررررررة دمعة الحسين 
> 
> كلمات جميلة ورائعة
> 
> ننتظر جديدك




*اشكر اخي العزيز نورت الموضوع والفحه بمرورك 
تحياتي 
في امان الله 
*

----------


## دمعه الحسين

> اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
> رووووووووووووووووووعه يعطيكي العافيه



*
اشكرك يا غاليه على الرد الي شجعني 
تحياتي 
في امان الله*

----------


## دمعه الحسين

> مــــا أفضــل الشعــر إذا كـــانت مقـــالتــــه 
> 
> فـــــــي آل بيـــــت بقـــــول الله أطــهـــــارا
> 
> من قـال شعــــــرا في آل المصطفى شرفــاً
> 
> فالحـــــرف فيهــــــم يعـــد في الأجر قنطارا
> 
> دمعه الحسين
> ...



انشاله اخي اواصل بكتابتي واشكرك على تشجيعك لي اخي الغالي 
تحياتيالك 
في امان الله

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلموووو على الكلمات الرائعة
الله لا يحرمنا منك

----------


## دمعه الحسين

> يسلموووو على الكلمات الرائعة
> الله لا يحرمنا منك




*اشكر اختي العزيزه على مرورك الحلو 
تحياتي 
في امان الله 
*

----------

